# Echinodorus osiris - Bloom



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

I finally caught a bloom on one of the runners from ym Echinodorus osiris. I've let the runners come out of the tank for the past month or so (have about 5 of them now) and they are really nice. They leaf out at the nodules and put on one bloom at a time that last for about 24 hours.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Those are beautiful. Do you have a full picture of the tank including the flowers?


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

Skelley said:


> Those are beautiful. Do you have a full picture of the tank including the flowers?


Yes, I thought about that.. this morning. The bloom is all closed up now. To be honest though, it doesn't look all the wonderful as an overview picture. But for reference I will take a few of them and post them in the next day or so. Hopefully this evening I'll have time to take a few.

Grady


----------

